# Ruby - 4 yr old Patterdale Terrier



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had to come to the horrible decision to rehome my gorgeous little terrier  I'll break this down so it doesn't turn into one long paragraph...

Ruby is a 4 and half year old Patterdale terrier - maybe a cross (not sure what she's crossed with exactly) and has all the usual terrier traits you'd expect. She's also spayed, microchipped and fully vaccinated. 
As for her personality, she's adorable! (I would say that though, I'm biased) 
She's a very intelligent little dog, easily picks up new tricks, loves walks and meeting other dogs, and is an excellent spider catcher! :laugh:
However, she does have a tendency to be scared (of the washing machine, fireworks, loud noises etc) and barks/shakes when these occur. Which leads me on to the reason why I need to rehome her.

I'm almost 5 months pregnant, and already have another very laid back, baby-friendly labrador. I've had Ruby for 4 years now and since day one she's taken the lead over my other dog (although now I understand she's probably a reluctant leader) and this makes her fear worse, as she feels she has to protect my other dog. I've tried some of Jan Fennell's techniques with a degree of success (she now looks to me as leader, but is still dominant over my other dog) but this hasn't solved the main problems. She keeps watch out of the window whenever she isn't asleep and barks at all passersby, and goes a bit mental/bites my other dog when someone knocks at the door.

HOWEVER, on the occasions when she's been in the house alone, she is a totally different dog! She follows me around rather than keeping watch, loves curling up next to you on the sofa, she's much much calmer and much less reactive which is why I feel she should be rehomed as a single dog, and I now realise I should never have persevered for so long with both dogs together. 

At the moment, I can't bring a newborn into the house so I've had to make the decision to rehome Ruby and I truly believe she'd be much happier in a home as a single dog (she does like meeting other dogs on walks though) and I wouldn't recommend her to be rehomed with small children.

I'm willing to travel within reason to find her a new home, and would insist on visiting any potential owners to ensure my dog goes to the right place. 

I've tried to attach some pics of her (hope it works). If anyone is interested in offering my little girl the home she deserves, please feel free to ask for more information or send me a message.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe you should say what part of the country you live in


----------



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

Good idea :lol:
I'm in Rotherham, South Yorkshire but will travel within reason (a couple of hours any direction?) to find her the right home.


----------



## Adorable (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd love a Patterdale as my last dog left 2 years ago so I'm ready. Is Ruby good with cats?


----------



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there
She's never been properly tested with cats but from her reactions when she has seen them I'd say probably not, unless it's a very dominant cat that would stand its ground and tell her to stay away.


----------



## Adorable (Jan 20, 2011)

That's sad for me s my cats take time to get used to changes. Sorry I can't take Ruby.


----------



## allison66 (Jan 22, 2011)

hi 

have sent you a PM with regard to Ruby


----------



## Adorable (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry what's a PM? If it's a picture message where did you send it? I'm really sorry but because of the cats I can't take Ruby but I wish you and her luck.


----------



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

PM is a private message.
I took Ruby this morning to a potential new home with a cat - established that she's definitely not suited to a home with a cat so really needs to be rehomed as a single animal.


----------



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

Still looking for a new home for Ruby. If anyone can help, or potentially offer a foster home until a new home can be found, please get in touch.


----------



## Xeexee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Ruby is adorable, and it must be breaking your heart to let her go. Have you found a permanent home for her yet?


----------



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

No, I haven't found a home for her yet unfortunately. She is an absolute sweetheart as a single dog, and it is hard thinking about letting her go (don't think the pregnancy hormones are helping!) but I know I'm doing the right thing for both dogs and both will be happier living separately.


----------



## Xeexee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, my auntie lost her Yorkie recently due to old age & kidney problems and was devastated. She is in her early 60's and works just one day a week. She does not have internet access, this is why I am making the enquiry. I'm sure she would love to have another companion as she says her house is so empty without Pip. I will give her a ring this afternoon and let you know what happens. I checked with you that you were still looking for a home for Ruby, as I didn't want to phone my aunt and get her hopes up unnecessarily. I would love to offer Ruby a home myself, but I live in North Scotland (though I am originally from Rotherham!), so getting Ruby to us would be difficult (though not impossible.....). Best Wishes x


----------



## Xeexee (Feb 1, 2011)

P.S. My auntie lives in the Doncaster area. x


----------



## NicWdR (Jan 13, 2011)

That sounds perfect! If she's interested in me taking Ruby to meet her, then please let me know. 
Otherwise Scotland might not be impossible - we may be taking a holiday somewhere that way over Easter


----------



## Xeexee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I have sent you a PM this morning. I thought the message was a little too long to add to the forum. If you don't receive it, please let me know and I will re-send. Many thanks  x


----------

